# How are your critters today??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Small animal chat is very, very quiet at the mo...
So thought Id find out how everyone's wee beasties are doing!!:thumbup:
Ive just been and grabbed a handful of frozen veg for the rat, mice and hamster and they are currently enjoying their vegsicles!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I've noticed that the small animal section has been really quiet as well 

My hamster and duprasi are still kipping (they tend to rouse around 8pm ish), mum and dad gerbils are frantically trying to care for the eight pups who are dead set on vacating the nest at the mo  and the 4 piggies are just about to be cleaned out!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You are so right... lol.. well later on when i can relax and have more time.. im gonna take over.. mwah ha mwah ha......:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah it is a bit quiet lately
don't know why, there's enough rodenty members on here
The rats are all fine, Spinki is still in the hospy cage, the others are all laying around their cages looking 'melted' like they tend to do in the hot weather


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My rats are all snoozing and melting on their shelves. Rufus was neutered yesterday, so he spent the evening and last night in the hospital cage and has just moved back in with his bros, who are luckily all too hot and sleepy to fuss over him


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Echo is a pudgy old thing and tends to look half melted all the time anyway!!LOL
Inigo the Hammie was rudely woken by me moving furniture and demanded to know what was going on. Just me moving his home away from the window and putting up some black towels to keep out the heat!
And the 4 seasons have all decamped from their 4 room wooden apartment into their hanging house which must be cooler... and give the dogs more meece viewing potential!he he.

Funny how they seem to get forgotten on the forum when they are such entertaining little things..


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

my ratties have been snuggled up- despite the fact its like a gazillion degrees! bit of pea fishing an a second!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my ratties are cuddled up in their wheel look sooo cute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The ratties are just beginning to wake up and have breakfast, the mice are in their wheels and the hamsters are also in their wheels, apart from Angel who is in bed, she swapped cages today so she was up exploring and rearranging most of the say and now shes tired.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My ratties have just had their tea, ratty food & raw cabbage


----------

